# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  الازمة المالية العالمية: تعقيدات أزمة النظام الرأسمالي‏..‏

## د.عدنان

*44693*
*‏السنة** 133-**العدد*
*2009*
*ابريل*
*18*
*‏22 من ربيع الاخر** 1430* *هـ*
*السبت*
*الأسبوع الاقتصادي**
كارثية الأزمة العالمية
تعقيدات أزمة**النظام الرأسمالي‏..‏
وتغلغل نفوذ الفساد للقمة الحاكمة
**بقلم ‏:‏ أسـامــة غـــيــث* 
*يرتبط الحديث عن كارثية الأزمة**العالمية الاقتصادية بالحديث عن منظومة عالمية للفساد متكاملة الاركان والحلقات**تمكنت من خلال تركيبها الاخطبوطي علي امتداد العقود الماضية من التحكم في السياسة**والاقتصاد والعقائد والأيديولوجيا الرأسمالية‏,‏ وسيطرت علي نظم الحكم والاحزاب**وجماعات الضغط في امريكا وأوروبا حتي أحكمت سطوتها علي العالم كله وقادت توجهاته**وتفضيلاته وممارساته إلي قيعان الانحراف والفساد بكل صوره وأشكاله مما سمح بغياب**الرقابة العامة علي الحياة والنشاط الاقتصادي‏,‏ وأتاح الفرصة الكاملة للمؤسسات**المالية والبنوك والبورصات ومؤسسات التمويل العقاري ومؤسسات التأمين‏,‏ أن تفلت من**إشراف أجهزة الدولة لترتكب ما تشاء من التجاوزات والألاعيب التي أوصلت العالم إلي**حافة الهاوية الراهنة‏.‏

وحول انتشار مظاهر الفساد والانحراف في النظام**السياسي والاقتصادي المالي العالمي يوضح الدكتور عصام الدين جلال ـ رئيس الجمعية**القومية للتنمية التكنولوجية والاقتصادية‏,‏ وواحد من الخبراء العالميين القلائل في**التنمية الدولية ـ أن في مقدمة الأسباب المؤدية للكارثة ما يرتبط بفساد وانحراف**مؤسسات التأمين العقاري وشركات البناء والتسويق العقاري والانفلاتات السياسية التي**تعاقبت في عهود الرؤساء ريجان ونيكسون وجورج بوش والتي أطلقت عنان هذه الشركات من**أشكال التحكم والرقابة والنتيجة الحتمية لهذا الانفلات انهيار سوق الضمان العقاري**وافلاس شركاته وضياع وتبديد ما يقرب من عشرة ملايين من أصحاب المنازل‏,‏ مما دفع**بالأزمة الي القطاع التمويلي والبنوك وشركات التأمين باعتبارها الممول الحقيقي الذي**تختفي وراءه شركات التسويق العقاري غير**التمويلية‏.‏*
*صناديق**التحوط‏..‏ وتفاقم الانحرافات المالية**
وكان من أبرز الآليات التي اعتمدت**عليها مؤسسات التمويل هي ما يدعي بصناديق التحوط‏,‏ والتي يتركز نشاطها علي التعامل**في أوراق مالية تفوق عشرة أضعاف رأس مالها‏,‏ وتتاجر في هذه الأوراق المالية علي**مستويين القصير والطويل‏,‏ وفي المجال القصير هي تضمن لأصحاب الأوراق المالية تسديد**قيمتها في نهاية مرحلة قصيرة بسعر ثابت‏,‏ تتوقع ادارة الصندوق أن ينخفض سعر**الأوراق المالية بما يتيح لها اعادة شرائها عند الاستحقاق بثمن أكثر انخفاضا عن**الثمن الذي أودعت به هذه الأوراق المالية في أول العملية‏,‏ ومن ثم يفوز الصندوق**بأرباح مضاعفة عن الفرق بين السعرين‏,‏ وفي المجال الطويل فهي تحوز علي أوراق مالية**قابلة للارتفاع وتستخدمها في المضاربة لتغطية تكلفة التعاملات القصيرة وتحقيق**الأرباح علي المدي الطويل من تقلبات السوق ومضارباتها‏,‏ وكثيرا ما تسجل هذه**الصناديق وغيرها من الآليات الجانبية في جزر التهرب الضريبي العالمية‏,‏ حتي تتهرب**من الرقابة والتحكم المركزي للدول إضافة الي تقاسم الأعباء والمخاطر بين العديد من**البنوك وشركات التأمين المحلية والأجنبية وتعدد فروع المؤسسات والبنوك المتوازية**وبنوك الظل وصناديقها الجانبية الاستثمارية في كل أنحاء

المعمورة‏,‏ مع**تفاوت قدرات أجهزة الرقابة والتحكم والتي لا تخضع لها البنوك الاستثمارية‏,‏ وقد**تكون هذه الصناديق مملوكة لفرد واحد أو عدد قليل من الأفراد‏,‏ ومن ثم فهي لا تخضع**الي رقابة داخلية أو خارجية‏,‏ ولعل من أبرز أمثلة المضاربة في هذا المجال ما حققه**الممول العالمي سوروس في مبدأ انشاء العملة الأوروبية الموحدة والتي اقتضت**معاهداتها المبدئية أن يتحدد سعر الصرف للعملات الأوروبية ومن بينها الجنيه**الاسترليني‏,‏ وطبيعة الأزمة التي مر بها الاقتصاد البريطاني في هذه المرحلة ازدادت**الضغوط علي الجنيه الاسترليني ولم تسمح المعاهدة بتخفيض قيمته وهنا اقترض الصندوق**الذي يمتلكه سوروز‏50‏ مليار جنيه استرليني‏,‏ علي وعد بأن يرد المبلغ علي المدي**القصير متوقعا أن تنسحب بريطانيا من المعاهدة وتخفيض قيمة الجنيه الاسترليني وهو ما**حدث بالفعل بعد استفحال الضغوط التي مارسها سوروز وانسحبت بريطانيا من الاتفاقية**وخفضت قيمة الجنيه الاسترليني تخفيضا بالغا واشتري صندوق سوروز‏50‏ مليار جنيه**استرليني بالسعر المخفض الجديد لردها للجهات المقرضة وحقق ربحا قدره مليار دولار في**مدة قصيرة لا تتعدي أسابيع معدودة‏,‏ ورغم ما تطلقه هذه الصناديق علي**نفسها

من أنها صناديق تحوط أي تفادي المخاطر فهي في الحقيقة صناديق مضاربة**تنشئها المؤسسات التمويلية بقصد تحقيق الأرباح سواء خسرت أو كسبت وهي مغامرة لايمكن**أن تقف في وجه انهيار شامل مهما تعددت الجهات المشتركة في التمويل أو التأمين عليها**وهي في سبيل جذب أعداد أكبر من المودعين تتعهد بدفع أرباح أكثر ارتفاعا من تلك التي**تدفعها البنوك التجارية التي تخضع للرقابة والتحكم المركزي‏,‏ وتلتزم بايداع نسبة**من أصولها في البنوك المركزية والتأمين علي الأصول المودعة لديها‏,‏ وكثيرا ما يصل**حجم هذه الصناديق الي ما يزيد علي مائة ضعف رأسمالها وهو مايسمح لها بتحصيل أرباح**طائلة في حالة رواج السوق ولكنه أيضا يعرضها الي انهيار تام أو كامل في حالة ركوده**فأرتفاع معاملات السوق الإجمالية بواقع‏1%‏ يمكن لهذه الصناديق أن تحقق مضاعفة في**رأسمالها‏,‏ كما أن انخفاض معامل التعامل في الإجمالي في السوق يمكن أن يدفع بها**الي مجاهل الافلاس ويحمل البنوك

وشركات التأمين المشتركة في تغطية نشاطها**الي مسارات جسيمة لايمكن احتمالها وقد تمت محاولات مماثلة للاستفادة من انهيار**أسعار عملات دول جنوب شرق آسيا في التسعينيات واستغلالها في مجال المضاربات قصيرة**المدي وأفلحت حكومة هونج كونج في تفادي الوقوع في فخ صناديق التحوط التي استولت علي**كمية كبيرة من الأصول بعملة هونج كونج في انتظار انهيار أسعارها وسارعت الحكومة بضخ**مليارات الدولارات علي دفعات حتي اضطرت صناديق التحوط للتخلص من أصولها قبل تزايد**انهيار سعر العملة وقام صندوق التحوط الأمريكي وهو من أكبرها في أواخر التسعينيات**بالاستيلاء علي كميات ضخمة من الأوراق المالية للمضاربة بها علي المستوي القصير**توقعا لانهيار أسعارها**مما زاد من تعرضه للخسائر ولاح خطر اقبال العملاء علي سحب**أصولهم مما عرض الصندوق ليس فقط للإفلاس‏,‏ ولكن تعريض عدد كبير من مؤسسات التمويل**الي خسارة فادحة وأضطر البنك الفيدرالي المركزي الي تخفيض سعر الفائدة وحشد عدد**كبير من البنوك ومؤسسات التمويل بشراء قروض المؤسسة وانقاذها والسوق المالية من**الانهيار‏**,**

‏ ثم جاءت فقاعة التنافس المنفلت علي أسعار أسهم شركات**التكنولوجيا والمعاملات مما رفع أسعارها الي ما يفوق احتمال المردود واستمرار**الطلب‏, ‏ وهدد رئيس البنك الفيدرالي بأنه لن يتدخل لانقاذ المنغمسين في هذه**المضاربات غير المسئولة حتي لايضطر البنك الفيدرالي الي وضع رقابة وقيود مشددة**عليها ومن ثم انفجرت الفقاعة وتهاوت الأسعار

وتقلص الطلب وفقد المضاربون**وعملاؤهم‏40%‏ من القيمة السوقية‏.‏

وفي الفترة التالية اندفع المضاربون**لتغذية الرواج المصطنع من خلال تعظيم معاملات السوق في مجال التأمين العقاري تخطت**المضاربات قيمة المعامل الأساسي المتعارف عليه‏,‏ وهو القيمة السوقية لثمن العقار**كمضاعف لقيمة الايجار وفي حمي التكالب علي تحصيل أكبر عائد من الأرباح فاقت قيمة**القروض المعتمدة القيمة السوقية للإيجار بمعدلات مضاعفة مما ضاعف من مخاطر الاقتراض**ووصل هذا التخطي الي ما يفوق الضعف خاصة أكثر الأسواق رواجا في كاليفورنيا**وفلوريدا‏,‏ وأغفل عامل ضمان قدرة المقترض علي تحمل أعباء التسديد بعقد قروض ثنائية**لتغطية عجز المقترض عن تسديد القرض الأولي ومد مدة القروض ورفع فوائدها والتغاضي عن**تسديد المقدم الأولي قبل اتمام عقد التأمين العقاري وقاد التلاعب شركات الضمان**العقاري ولم تكن هي الممول المباشر للقروض‏,‏ ولكنها كانت مجرد وسيط غير خاضع**للرقابة والتحكم بين المقترض والبنوك ومؤسساتها الجانبية وشركائها الأجانب وعبر**البلاد وفي ظل الاباحة السياسية والقانونية تقلصت فاعلية الضمانات والقدرة علي**التعامل مع تقلبات السوق‏,‏ واندفعت هذه المنظومة في طلب المزيد من البلهاء**والتنافس علي توفير الحوافز لهم

وقد كان من الطبيعي أن يجري القادرون وغير**القادرين وراء حلم امتلاك منزل للأسرة‏,‏ وكان انغماس البنوك التجارية التي تخضع**نظريا لقواعد التحكم والرقابة الداخلية عن طريق تمويلها لمؤسسات جانبية وصناديق**تحوط وصناديق استثمارية للهروب من الرقابة والتحكم الفيدرالي فهذه المقامرة**المنفلتة لايحفزهافقط سعيها الي الأرباح المضاعفة‏,‏ ولكنه يعززها أيضا اطمئنانها**الي توزيع أعباء المخاطرة علي الشركاء والمؤسسات التمويلية الجانبية والعملاء عبر**البحار‏,‏ وشركات التأمين العملاقة‏,‏ وانفلات كامل المنظومة من قيود الرقابة**المركزية‏.‏

البنوك الاستثمارية‏..‏ وفوضي المعاملات**وغياب الرقابة**
ويشير الدكتور عصام الدين جلال إلي أن الضمانات الفيدرالية**قد تقلص دورها بعد ازاحة القيود والضمانات عن شركات الائتمان العقاري المضاربة**بقرارات ادارة الرئيس ريجان والمعتمدة أصلا علي تمويل آليات سوق المال الأمريكي‏,‏**وقد مكنها ذلك من التوسع المنفلت في عقد قروض الائتمان العقاري للقادرين وغير**القادرين‏,‏ اضافة للخلل القانوني والسياسي الذي وسع دائرة الانفلات والفوضي وحول**أجهزة التحكم والرقابة الي وسيط مشترك بين الحكومة والمؤسسات المفترض رقابتها في ظل**هذه الأوضاع لم تتحرر فقط المؤسسات التمويلية المحلية من ضوابط التحكم والرقابة‏,‏**وانما تحررت أيضا كل مؤسساتها الفرعية والجانبية والمتوازية والضامنة والمشاركة في**السوق المحلية وعبر الحدود‏,‏ وكان توسع الفقاعة لايرجع الي تصاعد عدد المخدوعين**والبلهاء ولكنه كان في الحقيقة يرجع الي تكالب وتوحد شاركك في صناعته المستغلين لهم**والحاشدين لصفوفهم في ظل تدهور وغياب الرقابة والتحكم الاقتصادي والسياسي**المركزي‏,‏ وفي ظل هذه الفوضي لم يكن من المنطقي

توقع أن تسلم البنوك**الأستثمارية من مخاطر المشاركة في وليمة الفساد هذه وبرغم أنها علي عكس البنوك**التجارية لاتقبل الودائع قصيرة المدي التي يستوجب ردها المباشر عند طلب المودعين**مثل البنوك التجارية‏,‏ ولكنها تقبل مشاركة المستثمرين علي المدي الطويل في**مشاريعها غير الخاضعة للقيود والرقابة البنكية ولتحقيق هذا الهدف تعددت أنواع**المؤسسات التمويلية غير الاستثمارية فيما أطلق عليه بنوك الظل أو البنوك الموازية**والتي تمارس نشاطها معتمدة علي مؤسسات تمويلية بنكية وغير بنكية علي مدي طويل يسمح**لها في التوسع بتغطية قروض الائتمان العقاري وغيرها من المضاربات المالية في ظل**تحررها من قواعد التحكم والرقابة‏,‏ باعتبارها مؤسسات غير ايداعية وتضخمت الأموال**التي تتعامل بها مؤسسات التمويل غير الإيداعية بما يتعدي‏400‏ مليار دولار‏,‏ وذلك**بحكم الفوائد الأكثر ارتفاعا التي تعرضها والضمانات الأقل كفاءة التي تطلبها ووسائل**التسويق غير النمطية التي تتبعها مثل سماسرة التعاقد والافتقار الي آليات التقييم**وقدرتها علي المعالجة الفوضوية للعاجزين عن تسديد القروض الأولية بعقد قروض ثنائية**أكثر تكلفة وتعجيزا للمقترض‏**,**

‏ اعتمادا علي اندفاع القطيع الذي حركتهجماعات**الضغط المشتركة بين بناة العقارات ومسوقيها وضامنيها ومموليها وتواطؤ الجهات**السياسية والإعلامية في الاستجابة لجماعات الضغط هذه وفي ظل هذا الاندفاع في السوق**المالية المركزية الأمريكية لم يكن هناك مهرب في اطار الاقتصاد العابر للحدود**والمسمي بالعولمة أن تمتد نتائج وتداعيات هذا الانفلات الي كل الأسواق العالمية‏,‏**وبالتالي لايمكن ادعاء ما نحصل نتائجه الآن كان نتيجة لسوء في الأداء لأنه في**الواقع والحقيقة كان نتيجة حتمية لخلل في النظام الاقتصادي الأمريكي والعالمي**تواطأت القيادات السياسية والاقتصادية علي ارساء قواعدها وأسسها فالشركات والمؤسسات**التمويلية والتأمينية لم تفعل أكثر مما يحتمه النظام الرأسمالي من التنافس علي**الاستحواذ علي أكبر حصة من السوق وتحقيق أكبر قدر من الربحية باستغلال كل الفتحات**والقنوات التي يتيحها النظام القائم وإذا تأتي عن هذا التكالب في المنافسة افلاس**بعضها وعملائها فهذا هو أحد مسلمات النظام الرأسمالي وامتداد رقعة هذا الانهيار علي**أبعاد السوق الاقتصادية العالمية هو نتيجة لفرض النظام الاقتصادي العابر للحدود**الذي يسمي بالعولمة

ومن هنا جاء اعلان البنك الفيرالي الأمريكي في نيويورك**ان الحصيلة الشاملة لهذه التعاملات المسمومة لقطاع التأمين والضمان العقاري**بلغت‏2,5‏ تريليون دولار والقطاع غير البنكي‏1,8‏ تريليون دولار بالاضافة الي‏4,5‏**تريليون دولار للبنوك الاستثمارية غير خاضعة لقواعد التحكم والرقابة مما يستحيل معه**علي السوق المالية مجابهة هذه الأعباء ويحتم التدخل الحكومي بأموال دافعي الضرائب**لانقاذ المؤسسات المالية وما يمكن من عملائها‏.‏

ومن هنا ارتفع العجز في**قطاع السوق المالية الامريكية الي حوالي‏10‏ تريليونات دولار مما يقتضي مشاركة**التدخل الحكومي واسهام الاقتصاد الحر في تحمل أعباء الاصلاح واستحالة ضمان كافة**استحقاقات العملاء والمودعين والمقترضين والغريب أن إدارة بوش قبل هذا الإعلان**بشهرين أكدت سلامة الاقتصاد وزاد التدهور نتيجة لهبوط أسعار الأسهم بمعدل فاق‏30%‏**خلال عام‏2008.‏

ويؤكد الخبراء أن خطة أوباما لن تستطيع مجابهة أصول الأزمة**لأن الذين فقدوا وظائفهم بتصاعد معدلات البطالة لن ينقذهم من أزمة الائتمان العقاري**الطاحنة تخفيض أعبائهم بـ‏300‏ أو‏400‏ دولار سنويا وقدر الخبراء بأنه بتزايد عمق**ازمة الاقتصاد الأمريكي وتصاعد حدتها فان هذه الخطة لن تكون ذات فاعلية وأنها لا**يمكن اعتبارها إلا خطوة بداية أولية‏..‏

خلل النظام**الرأسمالي العالمي**
ويؤكد خبير التنمية الدولية البارز أن تكرار أزمات**النظام العالمي منذ نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية وكان أشدها أزمة السبعينيات**والثمانينيات وشمولها الدول المتقدمة النامية وتهديدها بانهيار اقتصاديات عدد من**الدول النامية فيما أطلق عليه عقد الثمانينيات الضائع وانهيار اقتصاد أمريكا**اللاتينية رئاسي يمدها بازمة المديونية التي توقفت خلالها العديد من دول امريكا**اللاتينية عن سداد مديونياتها الخارجية بشكل كامل ثم أزمة انهيار سوق جنوب شرق آسيا**في عقب التسعينيات وهروب الاستثمارات الأجنبية مما زعزع سعر النقد في هذه الدول**وإنهار الأنتاج والعمالة وفي الحقيقة فإن دواعي عدم الاستقرار في النظام العالمي**ترسخت أسسه في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية عندما إعتمد الرئيس ترومان سياسة**إحتواء الاتحاد السوفيتي وفرض سباق التسلح الهادف إلي التدمير المتبادل مما حمل**إقتصاد الحرب أعباء باهظة علي كل من حلف وارسو وحلف الأطلنطي

حتي وصل هذا**السباق الي نقطة إنعدام الجدوي واستحالة استخدام ترسانة الدمار الشامل الرهيبة**الحروب الطرفية الفاشلة في الصين وكوريا وفيتنام والانقلابات العسكرية والمخابراتية**بالوكالة في الاكوادور وتشيلي وإيران والدول الأفريقية وأمريكا اللاتينية والمجر**وتشيكوسلوفاكيا والمانيا الشرقية حتي اضطر الطرفان في عهد رئاسة نيكسون وكيسنجر إلي**وضع أسس للتعايش العسكري في خلال السبعينيات وتم تجميد المجابهات والإعتراف**بالحكومة الصينية الشيوعية ووقف المجابهة في الشرق الأوسط وفي بداية الثمانينيات**قرر الرئيس ريجان العودة الي سياسة واقتصاد المجابهة ليس بقصد إحتواء الاتحاد**السوفيتي وإنما بقصد زلزلة كيانه وانهيار سطوته ومن ثم حول إقتصاد الحرب الباردة**إلي اقتصاد الحرب الاقتصادية الساخنة وبالتواطؤ مع الفاتيكان وقوي المعارضة المحلية**في دول شرق أوروبا خاصة بولندا إعتمادا علي برامج سرية ضخمة أنفقت فيها مئات**البلايين من الدولارات وآلاف من عملاء المخابرات السرية تم تمويل وتجهيز وتنظيم كل**حركات المقاومة في الدول الطرفية في الاتحاد السوفيتي

التي كانت تعتمد علي**تصدير البترول والغاز إلي أوروبا الغربية باعتبارها المورد الرئيسي للعملات الصعبة**التييعتمد عليها ضرورات التنمية والأمن والاستقرار‏.‏

وقد مضي الرئيس ريجان**في مغامرته حتي نجح في تقويض اقتصاد الاتحاد السوفيتي ووضع اللبنة الاخيرة في**انهيار كيانه السياسي والعسكري ولم يقتصر التحول الإقتصادي والهجومي الأمريكي علي**الاتحاد السوفيتي والدول النامية ذات التوجهات الإستقلالية ولكنه إمتد إلي مجال**العمل السياسي الداخلي الأمريكي ليس فقط في مجال قرارات وقوانين السلطة التنفيذية**والتشريعية ولكنه إمتد إلي إعادة تشكيل المحكمة الفيدرالية العليا المسئولة عن**صياغة التطبيقات الدستورية بما تضمن معه ترسيخ التوجهات اليمينية المتطرفة حتي بعد**نهاية ولايته

وفي المجال الاقتصادي أطاح بقوانين التحكم والرقابة مطلقا بذلك**إنفلات القطاع الاقتصادي القائم علي الاصولية الرأسمالية ماسماه الاقتصاد الحر غير**المقيد ومع بداية التسعينيات وطغيان نظام القطبية الواحدة استكملت معالم الاقتصاد**الاجتياح بإنشاء منظمة التجارة العالمية وفرض الاقتصاد العابر للحدود واطلاق العنان**لأسس جديدة للأمبريالية العالمية في إطار إستخدام كل وسائل الإرهاب والسيطرة**السياسية والإقتصادية والمخابراتية والرشوة والفساد لإرساء قواعد فرض سيطرة النخبة**المستغلة ليس فقط في مجال الكيان السياسي والاقتصادي في الولايات**المتحة

ولكن من خلال فرض تحالفات شبكية مع عملائها من النخب المسيطرة**الديكتاتورية والمعادية للتوجهات الوطنية والمنخرطة في الكيان الامبريالي الجديد**متخطية في سبيل ذلك كل المصالح المحلية والوطنية وداعمة لكل آليات القهر والاستبداد**والفساد حتي قدر أحد مرشحي الحزب الجمهوري في الانتخابات الامريكية الأخيرة بأن**للولايات المتحدة تواجاد عسكريا في‏130‏ دولة إضافة لتواجدها السياسي والمخابراتي**والاقتصادي والتأمري في كل أنحاء المعمورة‏.‏
‏
*******‏
ولم يكن من مقتضيات**ترسيخ هذا النظام هو مجرد فرض النمط العابر للحدود علي الدول الطرفية المؤثرة**عالميا علي امتداد قاراته ولكنه كان يقتضي أيضا تحرير المؤسسات الاقتصادية**الامريكية من أغلال الرقابة والتحكم الداخلي لتنطلق في تنفيذ مخطط السطو والسيطرة**علي العالم وهو ما حققته قرارات الادارات الأمريكية في عهد ريجان ونيكسون وجورج**بوش‏,‏ ومن ثم انهارت كل قواعد وآليات الحصانة والتحكم علي السوق المركزية**الامريكية وكل العالم ومن خلال سطوة الإقتصاد العابر للحدود علي دول العالم الأخري**المتقدمة والصاعدة والنامية‏.‏

وكان حتما أن تتداعي أسباب الخلل وتتصاعد**الأزمات في سلسلة من الأزمات المتعاقبة والمتصاعدة والتي مررت علي أنها خلل في**الأداء للنظام الرأسمالي حتي وصلت إلي الأزمة الكارثية الحالية التي لم يعد هناك**مهرب إلا الإعتراف بأنها أزمة خلل في النظام وليس في الأداء كما صرح أخيرا رئيس**الوزارة البريطاني الذي تعتمد بلاده علي ثاني أكبر سوق مالية في العالم بأن ما سبق**التعارف عليه علي أنه نظام الاقتصاد الحر لم يعد قابلا للإستمرارية كما أكدت دول**الاتحاد الأوروبي وجوب الفصل بين احتياجات إحتواء الحرائق عن طريق خطط الإنقاذ**للمؤسسات المنهارة وبين حتمية البداية بالاتفاق علي آليات دولية للرقابة والتحكم**للوقاية من نشوب الحرائق قبل بدايتها؟‏!‏*

----------

